# Focus RS Mk2



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What do people think of these? It would have to be blue (keeping the wheels silver) and I'd probably just get a Milltek and a remap, and not much else.

They are down to £18k or so now for a mint one. I want something with a bit more presence. Good move from an Edition 30?

Russ.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> What do people think of these? It would have to be blue (keeping the wheels silver) and I'd probably just get a Milltek and a remap, and not much else.


Aye, that'll be the day!  :lol:



RussZS said:


> They are down to £18k or so now for a mint one. I want something with a bit more presence. Good move from an Edition 30?
> 
> Russ.


Oooooh yes! :thumb: Prescence by the bucket load! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how often do you change cars?! :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yearly 

I've always been a Ford boy deep down and I need to scratch this itch I think... 

Right after spending a load on my Golf  lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sure you don't mean monthly lol
go frozen white


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

See I want it to blend in as much as possible, which FW and UG won't at all... 

Has to be blue...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

volvo t5 engine basically good 5pot sound only downside is they like a drink.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just do it 

We all know you are going to so stop talking and go get it 

Deffo


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

blend in? WHY!! go UG and get the attention it deserves!! 

brilliant cars. FW or UG ftw though!!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Stonking motors, but you'll need shares in an oil company 

Agree with the blue, although silver blends in really well and looks fantastic - especially if you were to get the wheels power coated black :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

You cant consider a mk2 FRS without it being Ultimate Green surely :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Stonking motors, but you'll need shares in an oil company
> 
> Agree with the blue, although silver blends in really well and looks fantastic - especially if you were to get the wheels power coated black :thumb:


shame they did'nt do it in silver lol


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Do it!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

18k will buy you a 2006 RS4.....know which I'd rather have....or a mint E46 M3.....135 coupe with a map?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> 18k will buy you a 2006 RS4.....know which I'd rather have....or a mint E46 M3.....135 coupe with a map?


RS4 might tempt me, but rather have a focus rs mk2 than a e46 or a 135.. really don't like either of them.

even the rs4 I don't think would tempt me enough.. the RS is the nicest looking of the above.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Russ is a ford chappy though so a 2004 German saloon or estate isn't a choice imo


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

theres a guy a few streets from me, he had a UG mk2 rs, and now has wrapped it white.. 

in all honesty the white is nicer, but it doesn't attract attention like the UG.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Concours CC said:


> Russ is a ford chappy though so a 200*4* German saloon or estate isn't a choice imo


2006 RS4 mate, like http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...i/postcode/sg120xs/radius/40/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Get a blue one Russ with Anthracite wheels, and take it down to JamSport. :thumb: I remember GleaminKleen's studio thread from not long ago with the C1'd Blue RS. :argie:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> 2006 RS4 mate, like http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...i/postcode/sg120xs/radius/40/page/1?logcode=p


4 Lol

I typed rs4 and got 4 stuck in my head lol


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

How much more are the Matte Black RS500's going for?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> shame they did'nt do it in silver lol


I was thinking ST for some reason! :lol:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

This thread is Full of win!!! A great upgrade. Not that I've driven one but I have not heard a bad word about them. A definite on wish list car after I've scratched the e46 m3 itch!


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Just do it , i still have my silver St 58 plate after 2 yrs and can,t think of getting rid of the 5 cylinder symphony.

Got to love the RS in any colour ......


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!

I think everyone know's how much I love the mk2 FRS, BUT it has to be UG and then with a few tasty CF bits and bob's with black wheels and a trip to Jamsport!

When you get it, can I have a passener drive and lick the paint?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you driven one Russ? They're fecking awesome to drive


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

:argie: I love um 

DO IT! DO IT! :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

yep do it, FW for me though, sooo much more character than the GOlf


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

You won't regret it if you buy one. I've owned my FRS since July 09, and it still puts a big smile on my face every time I drive it, they are great fun to drive, and the engine sound is awesome.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Do it. Do it now. if u drive like a **** it will use lots of fuel but tgats commen sense my mate gets 15-18mpg i can get 25-28mpg . Ive Just popped mine into hibernation for the winter cos am a bufty.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I am a Ford nut through and through and I would have an S3 over one any day. Never liked the Mk2 Focus shape to begin with but that is all I am saying on the matter or I might upset afew owners with my opinion :lol:

but your money, your choice. No one else can make your mind up for you.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

sorry i have to agree with the above, i like them but would go for a vag sorry


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RRobert said:


> Do it. Do it now. if u drive like a **** it will use lots of fuel but tgats commen sense my mate gets 15-18mpg i can get 25-28mpg . Ive Just popped mine into hibernation for the winter cos am a bufty.


Pitty i was wanting a shot ya slut!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I am a Ford nut through and through and I would have an S3 over one any day. Never liked the Mk2 Focus shape to begin with but that is all I am saying on the matter or I might upset afew owners with my opinion :lol:
> 
> but your money, your choice. No one else can make your mind up for you.


Nah, the S3 is boring. The FRS has a bit more road presence! lol.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Speak to Marc at HeavenlyDetail, sure he had one and has some interesting thoughts on why he got rid. He came from an Astra VXR (which he loved by the sounds of it) to th FRS.

I'd go S3 but it may be a bit boring for you.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep and the spoiler!

It looks mean


----------

